

Five things my Dad taught me on a Sunday afternoon - Cherian_Abraham

Five things my Dad taught me on a Sunday afternoon:<p>a. Never judge someone by how they look, where they work or what they earn. Who ever they are, treat them with respect. Say "Please" and end it with "Thank you". As you stand before them, imagine yourself walking alongside their lives. Empathize.<p>b. Each person you come to meet will in someway be better than you. They will also be more knowledgeable than you in some ways, no matter how much you think you know. If you didn't use that opportunity to learn more, then you have lost that for ever.<p>c. Never dismiss kids opinions. They offer a perspective that you might not yet come to grasp, and the last thing you want them to feel is that you do not value what they have to say. They will most likely respond in kind.<p>d. In the scheme of things, we are a flash in the pan. Ten, twenty years after we are gone, our names will be forgotten. Do the right things not because you want to be remembered for doing them, but because they were the right things to do, to begin with.<p>e. No matter how much ever you love your kids, they will always love their children more than they love you. That is simply, life.
======
melling
This is nice but it probably belongs on a blog. It's not really HN content
either. I think the success of HN is causing too many extra posts. We need a
little more focus here.

Create a Haskell, Clojure, or Scheme blog or site then it becomes a number one
story.

